# So how many songs will a 20GB iPod really hold?



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 5, 2002)

They're not really 20GB [more like 18.5GB] so I wondered if it would actually hold 4,000 songs. Well, I now have 12.5 days of music on my iPod...3,954 songs. About 352mb of space left. It _should_ make it to 4k...pretty darn good extimate on Apple's part


----------



## Zeigan (Sep 7, 2002)

It will hold 20 gb of songs...  

It holds 18.5 gb due to the difference of bits and bytes.  All hard drives are like this.  

Apple takes an average of a 128kb mp3s at whatever the average song length is.  If they say it will hold 3,972 songs, that doesnt sound as good as 4000 songs.


You can fit an insane number of mp3s on it if you encode it at a lesser quality.  i have a rio 500.  It holds about a cds worth of music.  If reduce quality, i can 2 or 3 cds.  If they encode it at 320 or whatever higher rate they want, then they will get fewer mp3s.

It will vary from person to person.


----------



## voice- (Sep 8, 2002)

Seeing as how my 5Gb iPod held over 1000 songs at one point yours should be able to do 4000 or above...those numbers are more average estimates, not limits.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 8, 2002)

i have a bunch of songs that are over an hour long...thats probably why


----------

